

Ask HN: What are you looking to achieve in 2014? - codegeek

All the smart people on HN, just wondering what your goals&#x2F;ambitions&#x2F;ideas for the new year ? It does not have to be related to startups or tech necessarily. Anything is worth hearing. Some of mine:<p><pre><code>    - Get better at swimming

    - Paint my kid&#x27;s room

    - Get something started on my startup idea

    - Get in shape and Build muscles. (currently 15 lbs overweight). Already working on this btw.

    - Buy a Raspberry Pi and play around

    - Contribute to a major open source library (fork it at least and submit a pull request)</code></pre>
======
Fuzzwah

        * Love and support my wife as she becomes a Mom for the 1st time
        * Strive to be a great Dad to my child (due mid Jan)
        * Achieve my skydiving C license
        * Complete the wingsuit first jump course
        * Get good enough flying a wingsuit to do some flocking
        * Continue getting into good shape
        * Juggle more than I did in 2013
        * Keep motivated in my system admin day job

~~~
adidash
Congrats and best wishes :)

------
swalsh
Funny, I had a pretty good year and didn't even realize it.

In 2013 I got married, bought a house, lost a bunch of weight, built my dream
workshop, added a bunch of new recipes to the list of things i'm good at
cooking, and got a promotion at work.

My goal in 2014 is to not loose it :D

------
horofx
1\. Be a fucking good open source developer. I already do maintain some
awesome projects, but I want to go crazy about it.

2\. Develop cool stuff in clojure

3\. Get a high score in TOEFL/TOEIC

4\. Start learning french

5\. Get a raise

6\. Marry my GF.

7\. Move to a bigger place

8\. Have some degree of success with my current stock investments

9\. Get shredded(almost 2 years in the gym for now)

10\. By the end of the year plan to move abroad or start running my own
company.

------
russelluresti
* begin remote working

* begin traveling more often

* live in 13 cities over the span of 12 months

* start a blog

* take up photography

* learn at least one other language (spoken, not coding)

* get better at javascript

------
xackpot
I don't care about 2014. My long term plan is to continue caring and loving my
family and go IPO with my startup. One of the things gonna be tough but who
wants an easy life?

------
zachlatta

        * Get my startup out to at least one school and impact at least one student's life.
        * Make a significant contribution to Go.
        * Continue my GitHub streak: https://github.com/zachlatta
        * Above all, be happy and satisfied with my life and work.

------
iterationx
Learn to play Erik Satie - Gymnopédie No.1 on piano.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-Xm7s9eGxU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-Xm7s9eGxU)

------
Jdfmiller
Sleep regularly. Slow down. Enjoy life.

------
dome82
Be happy. Enjoy life. Be closer to the people I care about.

------
BentleyDavis
Launch SettleIt.org

